# Unimount vs. Ultramount



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

I have been running a boss 8' 2 v for the last 6 winters. Recently I tried a western mvp 8'6 and I loved it. This week I have an appointment to have one installed on my truck. Heres the catch. I can buy last years model with the older unimount style attachment system. It is $1100 cheaper then this years model. Or I can have the latest model with the ultramount system installed. Has anyone used these two? Is the new system worth the extra money? I have a 94 chevy 3/4 ton. Its a little over stock. With a 2 inch lift 33 " tires. Should I use timbres too? I havent yet but thought it might be a good idea. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have both the Unimount and the Ultramount. The Unimounts little foot is a pain in the ass. The Ultramount mount very easy to put on by your self. The Ultramount when to remove the receiver you can't even tell you have a plow on the truck. I like the Ultramount better.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

I have never owned either mount type personally but have worked around many of both and the ultramount is very hard IMO to beat (maybe the best in the business). Both will work but the ultra is much easier to deal with. Now if snoway would adapt something similar I would really be happy


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a unimount on my F-350, and just put a Ultramount om my Dodge.

I love the Ultramount, no doubt about it. Plow on in 60 seconds, off in 15 seconds. No wrestling required. Like previously said- I too have issues with little stand on the unimount.

I tend to remove my ultra plow more often when not needed, then I used to with my unimount. But you will need to decide if it's worth another 1100 to you. I found a one year old ultramount. The seller told me it was a unimount when i called, and was very happy to find it was an ultra.


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*ultramount*

I love my ultramount and would NEVER go back to unimount. Belive me it was the best $1000 bucks I ever spent! I often drop my plow at the end of my route and go out to breakfast with my buddies zip thru the carwash and head out to my second job. ULTRAMOUNT, THE BEST DAMN SYSTEM EVER!


----------



## lqmustang (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a unimount, and it is the only plow I have had. I see alot seem to not like the stand, although I don't think it's all that much of a hassle. From other posts I have read it seems those with the ultramount really love that system, especially with the quick mounting and dismounting. I don't think the unimount is all that bad, as now that I am used to it, it takes me about 10 minutes to hook up, and about 5 to unhook. Keep in mind this is coming from someone that has never used an ultramount. I may change my mind if I was able to try it. The big question would be is the extra convenience of the ultramount worth spending the extra cash. $1100 is a nice chunk of change.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

Western sells an adapter that converts the unimounts to an ultra mount. Would it be cheaper for you to buy the old unimount and pay a few extra bucks for the converter?

Please double check that the unimount to ultra adapter is applicable for your application, I only remember seeing it advertised on their site while surfing last week.


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

Ultramount is worth every penny IMO. I'm sure I'm not the only one to ever forget to lift the stand on a unimount.


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

I was under the impression that I could buy the ultramount and then get an adapter for the unimount to hook up to that. I didn't realize it would also work the other way. It seems that I am finding the average time to install the unimount is less then 10 minutes. To me that seems like it would be easy. The boss that I had would rarely be on in under 10 minutes. And I had used it a lot. If we say an average per hour rate is $125 it would take 9 hours to pay the extra $1100. Thats aprox 54 times to attach the plow. I realize that doesnt take into consideration the extra time to unattach. I will be parking inside my garage where it is heated and level. I dont know if that makes a difference or not. Other then the mounting system. Does anyone know of any other advantages to this years plow?


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

What is wrong with your Boss V plow?


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

Responds slow. Leaves a large trail in the center. 6 years old. Lots of minor problems over the years. And on top of that the local dealer passed away. So there is no service in the middle of the night anymore. And when you own a boss you need service in the middle of the night.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

I've used both, ulrta is the only way to go, I would'nt even think twice about,
i'm an ultra only guy


----------



## faughtj (Jan 24, 2004)

I have an 8' Unimount.. I agree it's a PITA to hookup. I have had a couple of people at plow dealers tell me that the Unimount is a little heavier duty than the Ultra. Not trying to start an argument as I have no "facts" to back that up. I will say more than one person has told me the Uni's hold up better in the long run. But the kickstand, etc are a real pain, esp. if you have to do it in the cold & snow. I'd say from personal experience that if you amortize the extra $1100 over the many years you will probably have the plow, the extra convenience is probably worth it.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

This is my 3rd year with my ultra, it snows, I plow, I pull in the garage, flip the legs down, pull 2 plugs, done in 2 miniutes and off to bed I go. store it inside after ever snow, I love it!


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine will always be inside when not in use. It will even be heated. So putting it on and off it will always be in a climate controlled situation.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

faughtj said:


> I have had a couple of people at plow dealers tell me that the Unimount is a little heavier duty than the Ultra.


On a Unimount you have the frame on the truck that hangs down like a conventional plow. One of my truck that frame had to be replaced. During the summer the plow frame was cracked hopping curbs delivering mulch do a job site. It sheared off in a snow storm. With the Ultramount there isn't any thing hanging low to get caught if you go off road.


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

Thats a good point. One that I hadn't thought about. I drive over curbs and off road on a daily basis. That might be worth the money.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that ultra mount is better hands down


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

yes clearance is an issue with the unimount. Also, according to my dealer, the cutting edge between the wings on first MVP's wear out faster than wing edges causing u to buy all 3 instead of just one. He told me that western corrected this problem on this years model. Something to think about. My dealer said my competitor spent 280 bucks on cutting edges last year and it was a brand new plow.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

because you have a chevy you don't have much ground clearance you have to go with the ultramount set up. i have the several unimount mpv and they are ok but as someone stated the old style doesn't work that great on uneven lots so the cutting edges wear out faster. also when newer trucks come out thier will only be under carriages for ultramounts.so get the ultramount . also don't forget to put dielectric grease on the plug plow pins.


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

What If money is tight? Would the unimount be the better option? I have money to pay cash for that one. But the extra 1100 makes the only way to get the ultra is to finance it? ....any thought?


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

When you say finance it are there any options for no interest, no payments for 6 months, or no payments till X, or something of the like?


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

Only if i can put it on a no interest card and pay it off as soon as it snows. Other then that I dont know of any.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I guess you need to ask yourself how many times a year will you be taking the plow on or off. In my case after every storm the plow comes off (ultramount) cause it is my personal auto as well. But, if yours is a dedicated plowtruck that you could install at the beginning of the year and leave on until the season is done, what would be the point of a ultramount (if money is that tight)?


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

This is my first year in business for my self. I am a self employed framing contractor. So there has been a lot of overhead with new equipment and so forth. This truck could be a dedicated plow truck. But so far has been my daily driver. This is the sixth season doing snow work. If we get the winter they are forcasting, then money wont be tight for long.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

ultra mount all the way.I think unimounts are going the way of the convetional mount so if you do go with the unimount plow ,get the ultramount truck mounting and use the unimount adapter.That way if you decide to switch to the ultra mount later you wont have to buy a new truck side mount and the ultra mount gives you alot of ground clearance.When I get my 94 f350 in the spring I will install an ultra mount frame on the truck and use the adapter with my old unimount blade until I buy a new pro plus.


----------

